# Do mbu puffers loose there teeth?



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

When we bought our puffer he had big teeth and now I can't see them. So I was wondering if they break off?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you feed them clam and other shell fish, they will help reducing the continue growth of their teeth. This is a must for puffer fish. So it is normally.


----------

